

The Nun Who Broke Into the Nuclear Sanctum - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/11/science/behind-nuclear-breach-a-nuns-bold-fervor.html?hp

======
danso
Before anyone asks, "What does this have to do with hacker-related
news?"...this is a story of an 82-year old nun committing what's described as
the biggest security breach in U.S. nuclear history.

